# Actiontec MyWirelessTV (MWTV200KIT) User Review



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/mwtvbox.jpg[/img]*Actiontec MyWirelessTV (MWTV200KIT) User Review*

We recently purchased a new JVC 32” LCD for our sun-room, which replaced an older 19” tube TV. We have our Dish Network receiver in another room that has been split off from the 75 ohm cable in our attic and run out to the sun-room. We tune the TV to channel 3 and are able to view whatever is playing on the satellite receiver. The HDTV upgrade is for obvious reasons… no longer do we have to endure a squashed picture (16:9 on 4:3 = tall skinny people), but we also get to enjoy a much nicer picture on the LCD… or do we? Well, not exactly, or least not with that same 75 ohm split connection. Although the image is no longer squashed, it actually looks worse on the LCD than it did on the older TV. We could split off the HDMI, but running an HDMI cable up through the wall, through the attic and back down through the wall into the sun-room, would not be an easy task, nor do I have the tools for it. An additional receiver from Dish cost $149, and then add $95 for installation, plus a $7 monthly rental fee, on top of a new contract. Tally it all up and we would spend $328 over the next 12 months. Then figure $84 annually thereafter on the rental. Dish will not waive any of these charges, nor will they let me install it myself. So… here we are stuck with a sloppy picture on a new $350 LCD that we just got. What to do?

The last time I looked into an HDMI wireless extender was a couple of years ago and they were anywhere from $500 to $800. The reviews were also not favorable for much over about 15 feet on those units. That was two years ago, so I figured I would see what new models might be out there and if the prices are more reasonable today. My research did find several newer models available for less than $250, but it did not seem like any of them were much good over 30 feet and through walls, on top of delays, dropping signals, etc. I need to go through three walls about 35 feet away… and I am not particular excited about 10 second delays when changing channels. However, I did keep searching and eventually came across the system I am reviewing herein, the Actiontec MyWirelessTV MWTV200KIT, currently available at Amazon for $209 shipped. 










From Actiontec’s website:


Full 1080p HD and 3D Video
Any content, any room, any device 
First true, multi-room solution 
Transmit up to 150 feet 
Brilliant HD Visual Experience 
Virtually no latency
100% Standards-Based 
No interference with existing wireless networks 
Compression: Standard H.264 codec 
Transmission:Wireless Standard 802.11 WiFi 
Content Protection: Standard HDCP 2.0 Encryption 
Easy Setup...Everything you need is included

MSRP: $229.99

Nearly every user review I read stated it actually works and works well, so I figured I would give it a shot. With Amazon Prime, I received it in two days, although it was several days later before I actually got it installed. Installation was about as simple as it gets, unpack it, plug it up and it works, just like that. You do not need a manual for this installation, although it is included along with two HDMI cables. Simply plug the transmitter power adapter into the electrical wall outlet, plug the source HDMI output (in my case the Dish satellite receiver) into the transmitter, then the HDMI output on the transmitter to your display if you do not have dual HDMI outputs on your source (the transmitter acts as an HDMI splitter). Take the receiver unit of the MyWirelessTV kit to where your HDTV is located in the other room, plug its power in and connect the HDMI cable from the receiver unit to the HDTV. Power up your source and your HDTV and bingo… it works. There is a slight 2-3 second delay in my setup, which I consider tolerable. The picture quality is as good as it is on the display where the source is located, very good indeed. Thus far, we have not experienced any issues.

If your source remote will not work your source from within the other room where the HDMI is wirelessly extended to the other HDTV display, an IR blaster cable and IR extender cable are included. This allows you to easily have remote control over the source from within the other room. I did not test this feature because my Dish receiver comes with a second UHF remote that operates the receiver very well from the other room. 

The MyWirelessTV can be used in several scenarios, and seems to be the first HDMI wireless extender that is reasonably priced and actually works well, at least through my three walls and out to the 30-35 feet distance I tested.

Transmitter as set up…










Receiver as set up…










A couple of images of the wireless extended HDMI signal… the best I could do with the glare…


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Is the 2-3 second delay from turn on until picture? Or is that latency in what is displayed? Reason I ask is in case you have a TV in another room with the same signal (like a Super Bowl party) and making sure they are both playing the same timing.

Seems like a really good product, though. Useful in installations like TV over fireplace and other places where lots of cables are tricky to run and hide.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

What frequency does the extender use? I'm wondering if it will interfere with cordless phones or wireless networks. My parents could really use one of these to get TV in their bedroom without having to pay for a second satellite receiver (plus wiring is tricky in the location they need).


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Anthony said:


> Is the 2-3 second delay from turn on until picture? Or is that latency in what is displayed? Reason I ask is in case you have a TV in another room with the same signal (like a Super Bowl party) and making sure they are both playing the same timing.


Yes... just from turn on until picture... there are no latency issues. It syncs perfectly after that initial delay.



KalaniP said:


> What frequency does the extender use? I'm wondering if it will interfere with cordless phones or wireless networks. My parents could really use one of these to get TV in their bedroom without having to pay for a second satellite receiver (plus wiring is tricky in the location they need).


I believe it is 5GHz, but don't hold me to that. They claim it does not interfere with WiFi...

_Zero Interference with your Existing WiFi Networks
Unlike other proprietary wireless solutions, MyWirelessTV uses
standards-based compression, transmission, and transport protocols
to securely and reliably deliver HD video throughout the home.
As a result, you can rest assured that MyWirelessTV will not cause
interference with other wireless networks running inside your
home._

We had it running all day Saturday with our wireless network running too, no issues. We only have cell phones at at home, certainly no issues there, but not sure on cordless phones.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks. I'll have to track down more info from Actiontec. "Standards-based" is pretty meaningless without a number. I wish companies would publish actual technical specs under their "technical specs". LOL


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Datasheet... might be a bit more helpful.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> Datasheet... might be a bit more helpful.


Interesting. Looks like they're setting up their own mini 5ghz 802.11n network just for their equipment. So their claim that it won't interfere is only true if you're not already using an 802.11n network on the 5ghz band... not many people actually know their wireless networks well enough to even know that this question exists, let alone answer it.

And as it happens, anyone running current-model Apple Airport Extreme routers are already enjoying the benefits of of a 5 ghz network (without even knowing it!) if the router is left on it's default "wide" setting, which uses both bands and manages throughput dynamically. So there's a whole class of people who likely would see some network degradation by installing this competing network in their house.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe I am using 802.11n at 2.4GHz and 5GHz with my E4200 Router, but haven't noticed any issues thus far.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

There are multiple subchannels in the band, so as long as you are not in a tight cluttered environment like an apartment building or dense townhouse complex with many people all having equipment spread across the band they should both find a subchannel that does not interfere.

Just like cordless phones, rf remotes, and 802.11g all compete for the same band -- as long as they aren't all on the same channel the equipment should work fine.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Anthony said:


> There are multiple subchannels in the band, so as long as you are not in a tight cluttered environment like an apartment building or dense townhouse complex with many people all having equipment spread across the band they should both find a subchannel that does not interfere.
> 
> Just like cordless phones, rf remotes, and 802.11g all compete for the same band -- as long as they aren't all on the same channel the equipment should work fine.


Correct. Doesn't look like there is a way to change channels on the Actiontec extender (or display which one is in use, for that matter) (unless I missed it). There is usually a way to change the channel settings on wireless routers, but few people ever venture into those advanced setup screens on their routers.

If you have an 802.11n card capable of 5ghz (and 2.4), there is free location scanning software available that may be able to pick up the network to show the info, however. I'm partial to using inSSIDer (free) for this task... REALLY interesting to fire up on occasion and see details about all the networks around you, in any given urban area.


----------

